# Do Plants Need UV (Planted Fire Sal Viv)



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

So im thinking of re vamping my fire sal viv when his monthly clean come round next weekend. Im thinking plants, ferns, ivys, dunno what else. i was just wondering do these species need UV or can they do ok without it.


Ive always wondered this because we have plenty of house plants and as every1 know uv doesn't penetrate glass but they do fine on the windowsills.



also the viv is out of direct sunlight 




as always thanks for the help


----------



## elrond (Dec 18, 2007)

all plants need light to photosynthese(spelling ) make food , some need lower light levels than others ,but all plants in uv to live.

Aaron


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

NO plants do not need U.V at all you can use fish tank tubes that dont give off U.V glo lux etc. before we had all the techno in tubes etc normal house hold bulbs were one of the best ways to grow plants because of the red spectrum in the bulbs we cant see it!! there are lots and lots of tubes,bulbs i find that the energy saving bulbs are brill for growing plants No heat and lots of light. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

it depends on the plant some plants need stronger levels of UV than others, most can get away with barely any at all whilst others such as orchids do need UV in larger quantitys


----------



## Frogdude (Jun 28, 2008)

iangreentree said:


> NO plants do not need U.V at all you can use fish tank tubes that dont give off U.V glo lux etc. before we had all the techno in tubes etc normal house hold bulbs were one of the best ways to grow plants because of the red spectrum in the bulbs we cant see it!! there are lots and lots of tubes,bulbs i find that the energy saving bulbs are brill for growing plants No heat and lots of light. Hope this helps.


 
That is spot on. Plants don't need any UV at all, it's the spectrum of light that's important. I work in the plant production industry, and we use high visible light output tubes, with no UV at all.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks for the help guys


----------

